# NOC list confusion



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi experts

i have few questions if any one can guide me (CANADA)


1. I am in IT industry is their any category in current NOC list ..if not then any chances that CIC will add in 2012 upcming noc list

2. my wife is in teaching sector. .. teaching to MBA students ..is their any category in current NOC list ..if not then any chances that CIC will add in 2012 upcming noc list..

3. what are min ielts score required for both of us...

4. My wife also doing PHD in management and 1 yr completed..she is doing from INDIAN university so any special category in current NOC list

5. Any Upcoming changes news in any side ...

guide me

tx


----------



## scuudz (Sep 13, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> hi experts
> 
> i have few questions if any one can guide me (CANADA)
> 
> ...


You can view the NOC code list here and see what applies to you and your wife:

Quick Search - Results

You can also download the NOC code matrix from the same website.

Good luck!


----------

